# Need Help Identifying



## LemonadeJay (Jan 18, 2014)

I am trying to identify this wood. All help is appreciated. The bark is thick but I was having trouble getting a good photo tonight.

Thanks and if a bark photo will help I will try to get a better photo. I will probably slice up the crotch piece from this tomorrow.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2014)

The grain looks like ash, but the coloring seems more like elm. The real wood ID gurus seem to rely on high magnification end grain shots... I'm not even close to that level of ID skill.


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2014)

DKMD said:


> The grain looks like ash, but the coloring seems more like elm. The real wood ID gurus seem to rely on high magnification end grain shots... I'm not even close to that level of ID skill.



I agree w/ David on all of that. Check out the ash and elm pages on my site and see what you think and if that doesn't answer it for you, try to get a better end grain shot.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 19, 2014)

Ash tends to have the spalted pattern your bowl has. If you have a pic of the bark I would know if it was ash or elm right away. From what you have presented I would vote ash.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks to all. I think it may be black ash based upon the end-grain closeup on Hobbit House.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 19, 2014)

The bark is ash


----------

